# Doctors



## kevinr (Sep 1, 2021)

I have just been to the Doctors
He said to me I want you to get on the couch I said what for he then said I want to sweep the floor.
He then said I want you to say Ahh why I asked He said my dog as just died.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 4, 2021)

The “jokes” that have begun to fill this particular forum thread are ancient. Is it your birthday? Have you been given books of Bernard Manning and Tommy Cooper one liners?

Please desist, and find some new jokes, and while you are doing that, learn to punctuate.


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 4, 2021)

mikeyB said:


> The “jokes” that have begun to fill this particular forum thread are ancient. Is it your birthday? Have you been given books of Bernard Manning and Tommy Cooper one liners?
> 
> Please desist, and find some new jokes, and while you are doing that, learn to punctuate.


I think kevinr said he was leaving the forum on his other thread a couple of days ago.


----------



## helli (Sep 4, 2021)

mikeyB said:


> The “jokes” that have begun to fill this particular forum thread are ancient. Is it your birthday? Have you been given books of Bernard Manning and Tommy Cooper one liners?
> 
> Please desist, and find some new jokes, and while you are doing that, learn to punctuate.



Diabetes can be difficult and we all have different ways of dealing with it.
If you don’t enjoy the jokes from kevinr you can ignore him.
There is no need to be unpleasant. We are not all perfect grammarists. Some of us even make up words!


----------

